# UK release date for Culturebloom?



## Glitziegal (Feb 17, 2006)

Anybody have any info?  

Thanx


----------



## squirrel-paws (Feb 17, 2006)

Someone I know who works for MAC says March 1st!! Yay!!! Though I just ordered a load from Ebay!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 17, 2006)

I got 1st of March from my local counter too, not to long to go then.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Feb 17, 2006)

wait, so that's a wednesday? i've got the doctors that day, sigh. i think i'll book my appointment for the saturday, but if it's not out then i'll be heartbroken.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Feb 17, 2006)

I was told it would be out the first Thursday after March 1st, which is March 2nd.


----------



## blueglitter (Feb 18, 2006)

i was told 1st march in leed hn


----------

